# suspension kits vs individual buy



## bmcossey (Feb 14, 2013)

good day all. I have an 06 m6 with 30k miles and I am in the market for suspension upgrades. finally. it is my daily driver and prob will not take it to track. I want to know if it would be better to buy a suspension kit or piece it all out. I want to eliminate the issues that are inevitably in my future before they happen. if I buy one of the bushing kits and replace them all will I be in good shape as far as avoiding future suspension problems? I would like it to handle better but not back breaking stiff. im not interested in coil overs based solely on their price, but will not rule it out. I am happy to take advice from anyone who has personal experience with any of these less aggressive street suspension packages. 

question recap:
1. buy individually or buy suspension kit (ie. pedders street package, ect)
2. will I be able to avoid future suspension problems by installing an extensive bushing kit?
now I realize I could probably spend hours researching these answers, but questions such as these keep the site going, and keep information circulation in the heads of all you smart people. thanks.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Pedders sels kits but is way overpriced. if you don't want anything extreme, are on a budget and the car is mostly street i would say: radius rod and strut mounts with bearings, good set of shocks and struts (or shock inserts) and bumpstops, good set of springs (king, lovells). 
This is around 1200 in parts. I don't think that you will feel the difference from swaybars on the street so don't waste your money. Also be careful with subframe bushings because they might transmit noise and then you will need a louder exhaust. 
Try kollar racing and autoanything (they always have the 20%off and free shipping)
And the biggest improvement that you can make to a cars handling is from the tires


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pedders USA is long gone. Call Andy at Kollar Racing and give him your budget and goals. It doesn't sound like you'd need "everything"


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

As Svede advised, call Andy at Kollar. I recently upgraded the suspension on my '05 at 30K miles. I told Andy how I use the car and he advised/sold me the parts. The handling is greatly improved and Andy is a very reliable source.


----------

